# Feeling extremely tired after meals



## sophd

Anyone feeling extremely tired after you've had a meal?? I get exhausted to the point where I can't function anymore and need to sleep. I've also been more thirsty these days...

Do you think it could be a sign of gestational diabetes?

On my last appointment the doctor found sugar in my urine and I was also measuring 3 weeks ahead so she suspected GD.

I took the Glucose tolerance test twice. I took the 1 hour and failed so I had to do the 2 hour one. I passed that one because my numbers were within the normal range, but they were in the upper normal range. 

I'm wondering if I should ask to redo the test because my gut feeling is telling me that something is not quite right! I just don't remember feeling like this during my first pregnancy.

Anyone with similar experience?


----------



## LesleyP

Glad I'm not the only one! I feel exactly the same after I've eaten, whether it's breakfast, lunch, dinner etc... afterwards I just feel SO lethargic I just want to crawl back into bed.

Even as I type this, I've eaten a late breakfast and currently sprawled out on the sofa ready to doze off. I have no energy whatsoever :(

I've been tested for GD and everything has come back fine, my iron levels are fine as is everything else so I can't understand it! I've also had a lot of fainting episodes during my pregnancy too so I'm baffled!!

You could ask to be tested again if it'll put your mind at ease. Hope you get it sorted :hugs: xx


----------



## sophd

:hugs:


LesleyP said:


> Glad I'm not the only one! I feel exactly the same after I've eaten, whether it's breakfast, lunch, dinner etc... afterwards I just feel SO lethargic I just want to crawl back into bed.
> 
> Even as I type this, I've eaten a late breakfast and currently sprawled out on the sofa ready to doze off. I have no energy whatsoever :(
> 
> I've been tested for GD and everything has come back fine, my iron levels are fine as is everything else so I can't understand it! I've also had a lot of fainting episodes during my pregnancy too so I'm baffled!!
> 
> You could ask to be tested again if it'll put your mind at ease. Hope you get it sorted :hugs: xx

Thanks for replying!! Glad I'm not the only one too!! :thumbup: It gets so annoying because I can't just go to bed after every meal!! I think I'll ask to get retested so that I'm reassured it's really not GD! Hope you feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## Capsicum

I found this when I had a meal that was high in refined carbohydrates or sugar. Does this happen no matter what type of meal you are having? Does this happen after a protein heavy meal for instance?


----------



## Tudor Rose

ive just had my lunch and im now going for a snooze, if its alight meal or snack im ok, but if its a proper meal i wanna sleep, i eat my main meal at lunch time other wise my heartburn is unbearable, i usually just have a very light tea.


----------



## sophd

Su B said:


> I found this when I had a meal that was high in refined carbohydrates or sugar. Does this happen no matter what type of meal you are having? Does this happen after a protein heavy meal for instance?

Thanks for replying!! I've noticed it more when i eat bread and other carbs. Not so much after I've eaten protein, even if it's a big meal. Having a sandwich will make me exhausted while I'm usually fine at supper time when I have more protein. Maybe I should try skipping bread and see if that helps!


----------



## chief's wife

it happens to me sometimes but with certain meals


----------

